# Cool Stuff by Bobzilla



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Peeps! I just wanted to share with you the wonderful kindness of Hauntforum's own Bobzilla! Out of the blue he just sends me a box full of wonderful things that he's made. (Yay!) I'll post pictures of the rest of the stuff later, but OMG! This bat finial is amazing! Looks like bronze with this amazing paint job! Halloween people are the BEST people ever!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that is very lovely!!!!! Bob is so very talented. I have followed his stuff for years. 
Yay you and way to go Bobzilla. Gosh I love Halloweiners!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Yup, he reminds me of you Laura! This is one of the other things he sent to me, for my "ghostly porch"....this is for my little fishing ghost boy to reel in. How cool is this???


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That fish is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bobzilla is an amazing sculptor and apparently a very nice guy as well


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^He is super nice and really thoughtful. I had PM'd him about Wildfire paints and how to use them so he even sent some Wildfire paint samples to me so that I can try them out. I did send a spoon rest to him amonth or two ago that I had painted, so I guess maybe he he was doing unto others. Either way, you're right Roxy, he's a nice guy


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Two cool things, nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How great for you and such talent!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I know Tina and Jan....I feel so evil....just "having" this great stuff.....Robert is just a first class guy, with a heart of gold.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not really a nice guy, I just play one on TV 
Thank you kindly for the spoon rest, and the great coffee mug etc......pretty dang awesome Jana!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> I'm not really a nice guy, I just play one on TV
> Thank you kindly for the spoon rest, and the great coffee mug etc......pretty dang awesome Jana!


:jol:Good Lord we sound like the Goofy Gophers (often mistaken for Chip 'n Dale)...falling all over each other to be the kindest one...Ha, ha!




No, no...you're the kindest one Robert....most definitely.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Ha ha ha! Too funny!


----------

